# Paid leave entitlement during adoption process



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick question: are you entitled to extra time off work for home visits etc during adoption process, a bit like I think you are for scans if pregnant.

I have a feeling you're not - seem to remember reading a thread on here ages ago - but thought was worth a check 

Don't want to use up valuable holiday unless have to!

Bluebells x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

As far as I know there is no legal entitlement.  However, a few people with enlightened employers have managed to negotiate paid time off by likening the process to antenatal check ups as you say.  Hope you have some joy.  DH and I had to take ours as holiday, our prep courses were on a Saturday and DH usually works weekends, what with that and HS it cost him about 10 days of his holiday last year.  A friend of mine was very fortunate and her SW agreed to do all her HS sessions in the evenings!

Sanita


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks. It's worth an ask, I'll see what they say 

Just found out the meeting is to go through form F - eek

Must have another look at it, but am a little nervous about filling it in to say the least

Bluebells x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

There is no legal entitlement to time off, and I tried every trick in the book to wrangle time off!  I ended up slightly changing my hours and using flexi-time.

I even wrote to the chief excutive of my work (it's a children's charity!!) who gave me a big fat no.  Something about "other emplyees who have dependents may seek similar provision".  That doesn't even make sense, but things are being taken further elsewhere in the organsiation and hopefully others in the future may benefit.  

Some employers allow unlimited time off for homestudy, prep groups etc.  Many more allow 5 days.  The NHS appear to have the right idea, and so do many universitys.  I googled "pre-adoption leave" and found a few examples.  My theory is that if you don't ask you don't get, and if you don't get then at least you've raised the profile of adopters and the discrimination we face! 

Good luck!

Bx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bluebells


I don't believe that you are legally entitled to paid time off, and it is more of an employer discretionary thing.  My DH has a job that involves weekend work, and his work is flexible in changing days off during the week.  Although I have had to use some of my holiday time, I was fortunate to have an understanding and sympathetic manager who has been flexible in allowing time off.  Do you have an understanding employer who can help?  

Lynn x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

It's a very sad fact but no we aren't legally entitled to anything - NADA - zilch, zero....

It does all boil down to understanding employers....

I got really insensed with mine - their reason I couldn't and that pregnant women could was that pregnant women need scans because it's in the interest of the child.....so I turned round and said that the whole adoption process is SPECIFICALLY in the interest of the child!!!  Still it got me nowhere and I had to work it round days off and holiday....they did offer me 2 days but I told them to stick their two days and that I wouldn't deprive them off it!

Good luck with yours..

Take care

T x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I only got leave for my medical (half day medical leave)  and for my matching panel (full day of 'special leave' ).  All the other dates i took annual leave.  

Basically I worked it with my manager to take every wednesday off from december through til march which covered my homestudy meetings (every wednesday afternoon) and my 'healthy lifestyle' group on wednesday mornings - a group run at my surgery for people with weight issues (to prove i was serious aboutlosing weight and knowing the 'rules').

it also helped the agency to know that they could schedule stuff for us on Wednesday afternoons as we would both be available.

It also gave me time to write up homework etc.

It also meant i didn't have loads of leave to use up at the end of the year when we were eventually matched.

Hope it helps.

maggie x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for your advice everyone.

Like you say Boggy, if you ask you don't get, so I am certainly going to put some pressure on HR.

Someone else at work is adopting from abroad and said that you are not entitled to any paid leave. It is an American company and over there employees get something like $3000 adoption costs! But not here unfortunately! 

In terms of time off, I am fortunate that I can take one day a week working from home and if a meeting is only going to be short, I should manage to make up my time later that day. For longer meetings I guess I will just have to use annual leave.

My manager was very supportive during my IVF treatment and is really pleased I have decided to adopt, so I'm sure he'll do all he can to help out.

Maggie, that's a good idea setting aside one day of the week, that's something I might consider.

Best get on with some work, otherwise I won't have a job to take time off from anyway. 

Bluebells x


----------

